# DSP some applications



## princess dandon (11 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 

عندي بروجيكت ب ماده ال dsp 
لازم اختار بالبروجيكت اي تطبيق بدخل في ال dsp 
واعرضو .. البروجيكت بس عرض مارح يكون في اي تطبيق 

ممكن افكار او تطبيقات تكون سهله وبسيطه للعرض ؟


----------



## amgda (11 ديسمبر 2011)

بالله عليك ممكن تساعدنى فى كتابه هذا البرنامج بالماتلاب
write acomputer program to implement the adaptive decision boundary algorthm with c=k=1 assume two classes Ntraining patterns from each class and M FEATURES for each pattern


----------

